# 7 month old golden a little small



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Winston looks completely normal. Remember that GRs will not reach maturity until around 2 years of age. The body might reach full height but it takes much longer to fill out.


----------



## Hannah Katz (Nov 12, 2019)

JDandBigAm said:


> Winston looks completely normal. Remember that GRs will not reach maturity until around 2 years of age. The body might reach full height but it takes much longer to fill out.


I hope so. I think he is proportional and looks normal in pictures because he is by himself, but next to a full sized golden he looks miniature! I just worry slightly because the vet commented that he seemed small to her, and every golden I see around is bigger than him at his age. Even the 5-month old goldens I see are larger than him.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

His genetics will determine his final size. Be patient, it could take a long time to get there.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

My male golden weighed 10 lbs. at 8 weeks and 42 lbs. at 8 months of age. He's 4 years old now and is a lean 57 lbs., which is about what I expected since he's from lighter-boned performance lines. He's fine - very healthy and athletic. I wouldn't worry about your dog - he looks good on the photos.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hannah Katz said:


> I hope so. I think he is proportional and looks normal in pictures because he is by himself, but next to a full sized golden he looks miniature! I just worry slightly because the vet commented that he seemed small to her, and every golden I see around is bigger than him at his age. Even the 5-month old goldens I see are larger than him.


I feel like many Goldens you see out and about are overweight/ obese and taller than they should be due to early spay/neuter. I would not worry. Rukie weighs between 61-64 pounds and I would not want him any heavier.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Most Goldens you see out and about are oversized, or overweight or both. They are not from breeders who breed with the standard in mind. 65 and 55 pounds for males and females respectively is within the standard but on the small end. Your pup will continue to grow and fill our well past 1 year old. He looks healthy to me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks lovely and healthy.... I'm honestly surprised that he's only 40 pounds. 

Then again - depending on his pedigree, he might simply be a smaller dog.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber is about 65 pounds and people ask us all the time if she's small while she's actually right where she should be. In this country everyone thinks everything has to be bigger.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

About 58# of talent and drive. 
Bigger is not better, there are way to many oversized Goldens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> About 58# of talent and drive.
> Bigger is not better, there are way to many oversized Goldens.


Funny thing is I've heard so many people saying that about conformation dogs.... and they come to an actual show and are surprised at how "small" the dogs are. I think a lot of people have gotten so accustomed to 100 pound goldens who are 1-2" oversized that they don't realize that the breed standard for goldens has very specific measurements that everyone has to stick pretty close to.

Around here most of the goldens are the same size generally. For males this is usually right in the 23.5-pinch under 24" range. When you actually have goldens who are 24" or a 1/2" over that, they look huge! Girlies are much smaller. Usually comparative to the size of a 5 month old boy dog sometimes....


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He looks great! I know many people that would love to have his size in a Golden. I know a couple that have always had Goldens. They are approaching late 70's now and opted for a smaller sized, medium breed. They love their dogs but are regretting not researching and trying to find a female Golden at the smaller end of breed standard. They just didn't think they existed.

Jules


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Hannah Katz said:


> We got Winston at 8 weeks and he was only 4.7 lbs....he is a leaner, darker golden but he was still much smaller than average.
> 
> He is now exactly 7 months, and only 40 lbs. His father was 65 lbs, and his mother was 55, so I knew he would be on the smaller side, but I didn't think he'd be this small. Do you think he is just catching up more slowly because of his low birth weight, or is he destined to be undersized?
> 
> ...


JMHO but you started with a puppy that was half the normal size, to compare this pup to "normal" size & weight charts isn't really fair to your pup. He has come a very long way and could be he never reaches "normal" size. Guess I'm saying love what you got. If he gets full size or not, this is the pup you brought home. Enjoy everything this boy has to offer. Even smaller dogs achieve titles or hunt or just make the best companions ever. If size was a priority you needed to choose a healthier puppy. I happen to think he's beautiful just the way he is.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My guy is smaller than average. I'm not sure how much he weighed at 7 months old but it was the low end like yours. He's about 22 1/2" tall and weighs about 54 pounds at 2 1/2 years old. He is a very healthy, happy, smart boy. Honestly, I find him to be the perfect size for the obedience work I do with him and I get tons of compliments on his size. This photo was after he earned CGCA and CGCU on the same freezing cold night.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Aidan’s 10 months old and gained 16 lbs (or more), since he was 7 months old. I haven’t had him weighed in a few weeks, so he could be heavier now. He was 54 lbs at 7 months and was 70 lbs the last time he was weighed. Most of his growth he stayed between the normal and large category on the chart. He had a major growth spurt around 7 months. We did the slow growth plan and he’s always been quite lean, and he’s intact. I personally think your pup will be larger than 50 lbs full grow. At this point I’m hoping my boy stops growing because he’s 24” and looks huge to me! It’s better for them to not be too big.


----------



## Aurigak (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m always asked 2 things when we’re out and about. 
1. Is your dog part Irish Setter?
2. Oh, she’s so small for a Golden.
I’m got my breed standard answer down pat!
Her mom was 60, her dad 65. 
I’m glad she’s only 55lbs since she won’t jump into the truck and I have to lift her up!


7 months next to my big size 9.5 foot.










1 year, height is under the carts at the big orange store. She loves to ride them!










18 months @ 55lbs


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Aurigak said:


> I’m always asked 2 things when we’re out and about.
> 1. Is your dog part Irish Setter?
> 2. Oh, she’s so small for a Golden.
> I’m got my breed standard answer down pat!
> ...


Pretty girl! She looks like the same color of my girl. She's 4 1/2 and weighs 55 pounds. I gently remind people that goldens aren't supposed to be 100 pound beasts. Definitely not dark enough to look like an Irish Setter. My girl has been called an English Shepherd.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

When people tell me Jake doesn't look like a Golden retriever I always say thank you.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Jake is a good looking guy!


----------



## schplinky77 (Sep 8, 2019)

At her vet visit last week I asked if Rosie, who’s 52 lbs at 10 months but looks quite petite, was small for her breed. The vet rolled his eyes and said “am I small for my breed?” ?

Rosie’s parents were tall and lean and she was noticeably smaller than her sibs when we first met her. Though I used to be partial to those big blocky headed boys, I’m kinda relieved that she’s a much more manageable size.

And yes, she has a little forehead Mohawk!


----------



## schplinky77 (Sep 8, 2019)

Can’t seem to get the extra images to go away....sorry!


----------



## Archie7612 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hannah Katz said:


> We got Winston at 8 weeks and he was only 4.7 lbs....he is a leaner, darker golden but he was still much smaller than average.
> 
> He is now exactly 7 months, and only 40 lbs. His father was 65 lbs, and his mother was 55, so I knew he would be on the smaller side, but I didn't think he'd be this small. Do you think he is just catching up more slowly because of his low birth weight, or is he destined to be undersized?
> 
> ...


Winston looks like a field retriever. They are typically smaller, my field retriever just hit the 12 month mark and he is 63lbs. Winston will be just fine.


----------

